# Door fly screen



## Chetty (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi all
I have a 2006 Autotrail with a window in the habitation door that opens and has a built in screen, however I would prefer in warmer weather to have the door open but need a full door screen to keep insects at bay. The habitation door is the type with the built in waste bin not the thin caravan door type from earlier models. Can anyone please advise where I may be able to get a retractable door screen that would be a permanant fix with my type of door.

Regards Chetty


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Can,t help regarding a retractable door screen but this very weekend a friend of mine with a Burstner had the same problem and wanted a door flyscreen.
In a catalogue fron Coopers of Stortford noticed they had mesh flyscreens intended for domestic use. Fitted one today and got to say it looks brilliant. It can be cut to length and width accordingly. It is weighted at the bottom and works pretty well beiring in mind it is not a fully fitted retractable screen. We fitted it with heavy duty Velcro above the door. Cost about £12
I think. At that price if you don,t like it it,s not too much to worry about
They have a web site, will see if I can find it. 
Dave

If interested its www.coopersofstortford.co.uk and comes under the heading 'pest control' there are various sorts the ones we fitted today in about 10 minutes are the black mesh ones at £9.99


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Chetty said:


> Hi all
> I have a 2006 Autotrail with a window in the habitation door that opens and has a built in screen, however I would prefer in warmer weather to have the door open but need a full door screen to keep insects at bay. The habitation door is the type with the built in waste bin not the thin caravan door type from earlier models. Can anyone please advise where I may be able to get a retractable door screen that would be a permanant fix with my type of door.
> 
> Regards Chetty


Hi Chetty,

You could try this >>HERE<<

or >>THIS ONE<<

Peter


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

We have the Fiamma job 2nd link above, mounted onto a roller for storage above the door, with velcro tabs for keeping it in place in the middle and eyes and hooks at the bottom. It is very good at keeping most things out, but some wasps are good at walking either around the edge or over the top where there are gaps. A pelmet of mossie net is under construction!


----------



## Chetty (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks all, But I'm not interested in those hanging nets or strips of whatever they are that look awful, I need something designed to do the job that looks the part.

Regards Chetty


----------

